# Weird Habits or weird things your chihuahuas do.



## Chihuahuasloveme

I'll start

Ninja hates getting his hair wet every time he gets a bath or snow or rain in his fur he runs into my bed and rolls around in it until he is completely dry, which doesn't take long because he has thin hair and is half bald lol. 

Whenever I clean Ninja's ears he has to smell the q-tip before and after.....

When I get home from work Ninja will only let me touch, kiss and pick him up if he's on my bed......he will otherwise keep running away from me. 


that's all I can think of lol and it's all about Ninja go figure


----------



## devo

What a great topic I have only had Peebo for a couple of weeks and so far I havent noticed and thing unusual except for the pawstands he does when he eats sometimes.


----------



## MarieUkxx

Tillie walks along as she poo's and pee's.


----------



## Terri

Darla barks and growls at anything out of place in the livingroom.
Like when we have birthday cards, she will walk backwards and growl at them, then hide behind the sofa, and come back to do it again. lol


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

haha aww i love all the cute things they do, Precious sits on my shoulder (usually when im busy doing something or watching something) and shoves her neck onto my face so i just cant see anything, its her way of demanding kisses i think!

She also, if im standing up talking to someone in the house she jumps up for me to catch her so I can hold her and she can be involved lol!! maybe thats just a bad habit rather than cute habit hehe x


----------



## sugarbaby

Keona likes to sit on my shoulder or chest as well lol

if i give keona a treat she will run around the house crying with it in her mouth , she will take it to her pen and cry for me to put her in so she can hide it for later 

she will also turn around so her butt is facing me for me to pick her up lol


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

hahah omg i love all of these things I thought of some others also

If we yell at one of the cats to get off of something Baby-Love immediately runs up to them and growls as to say "YA GET OFF OF THERE".

When cutting Baby-Love's toenails she always screams after so many as if I've cut too low but I know she is faking because I never ever cut as far as I should be or even close to too low. I think she wants me to say "omg are you ok my poor baby" she is very attention seeking.

Ninja has to be touching me while sleeping no matter how many times I toss and turn he will also to be touching me

Baby-Love sleeps with her body under the blankets and her head out she never sleeps with her head under if you put the blanket over her head she will slide up so her heads back out. 

Ninja has to be with me at all times no matter what, If I move to one room he will come if I go into a different room he has to be there with the exception of going to the bathroom he waits patiently on my bed because it's right next to my room. oh exception #2 is if someone is in another room eating food then he will be with that person until they are done eating waiting for crumbs to drop.

Ninja rips all my underwear to shreds I continuously have to keep buying new ones it is very annoying no matter where I hide them he finds them and if you ask "did you eat my underwear?" he ducks down with his ears back and crawls into his cage lol 

I wish I had something to say about Prada but I can't think of anything since I only get her on weekends


----------



## LittleHead

OMG your Ninja sounds like a hoot to be around!!! How funny!
lets see weird habits or things my girls do....

- Not all the time, but occasionally when eating or drinking water, Butter's back lets will take turns lifting up. Sometimes just one will lift. 

- Britney walks as well during the process of pooping

- Butter likes to be with me at all times as well when I'm at home, the only exception is when I'm in the bathoom, in which she will wait outside the door. 

- It's moreso a fact but, Butter has excellent sense of her nose; when I take them out in the backyard, she will sniff the air a bit and know whether a cat has been around and then she starts to get fired up and growling/barking/whining.

- If something unseeable catches Butter's attention, she will continually lick it. It looks like it comforts her as well because she licks and licks while her eyes are shut. I say "unseeable" because I always catch her licking the pillows or pillow cushions in my living room.

...Im having a brain fart, there's tons more odd habits Butter has. Britney isn't very odd, she's my mellow girl.


----------



## Catkramer

My Lucy Lu has to lick my husband on his bald spot at night before going to bed. And it isn't just a kiss. She will obsessively lick his bald spot quickly and will continue until he finally pushes her away. She will do it for as long as 10 to 15 minutes and would probably go longer if he allowed her to. In addition, he has to use his hands to cover his ears and eyes or she goes after them. While she is licking, she makes this little snorting sounds. I crack up. And he just lays there and tells me to get my dog back on my side of the bed. I tell him "Well, she LOOOOOVES YEEEWWWW.." LOL


----------



## Reese and Miley

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> hahah omg i love all of these things I thought of some others also
> 
> If we yell at one of the cats to get off of something Baby-Love immediately runs up to them and growls as to say "YA GET OFF OF THERE".


Reese does something similar with our cats, anytime we catch/ hear one of the cats scratching the carpet or furniture we call their name and yell at them to stop. If Reese catches one of the cats scratching he will run up to them and chase them to make them stop. Those bad cats!

He also has a cute little morning routine that he does when we wake up. Reese always sleeps right next to me under the covers, sometimes with his head on the pillow, sometimes curled up against me. When I wake up in the morning he rolls onto his back and smiles and stretches his front legs out and then rubs at his snout and eyes with his front paws. He wriggles around a bit more on his back kicking his front legs and then jumps up to give me kisses and ask to go out.

In the evenings he is constantly barking at reflections in the window, often his own, thinking its something moving outside. 

We've only had Miley a few weeks so I havent got anything specific for her, but she is pretty quirky and nuts, so Im sure therell be plenty for her soon!


----------



## HollieC

When I fist brought him home as a puppy, Feodore's back legs used to come off the ground when he lent foreward for a drink or to eat out of his bowl. I asked my boyf to put him a bowl of water out the minute we brought him home, and he out out a huge human size bowl- Feodore leanded foreward and just fell in face first!

Also when he was a pup he would always pace backwards or "reverse" as we put it! He would do it when he was confused and didn't know what to do next, and when he wanted to turn from walking in a straight line. He has grown out of it now, except when he is eating, he grabs one peice of kibble, then paces backwards into the hall to chew it, the goes back and repeats the process!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

for some reason it's not letting me quote posts 

hahaha these are all hilarious but i just remembered the best part of all of mine hehehehe


When Ninja yawns he is so loud its like AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH omg it's so cute every time he does it my whole household laughs everyt ime he makes the noise hahaha I wish I could get it on tape. Prada picked up on this and does it also but not every time.


----------



## elmopuppy

Well Elmo does this bizzaire thing which we have nick-named his 'commando' because he looks like a little beige solider crawling through the shrubbery, hiding from the enemy. What is does is he rubs himself on the carpet, crawling at the same time in little circles. He loves to do it on a rug or even outside! He sometimes makes duck noises too when he is very happy!


----------



## myLoki

My Bailey girl has to reverse into her bed. She can never just jump into bed face first. She has to back up into it. Sometimes she tries to back up into the high side of the bed and gets "stuck in reverse". It's pretty odd. Whisky will dry himself on a towel I put on the floor. He doesn't like to be rubbed down with it. He wants me to put the towel down on the floor and HE will dry himself on it. hehe...

t.


----------



## lynx8456

MarieUkxx said:


> Tillie walks along as she poo's and pee's.


LOL Hannah does that too....Jasper has a habbit of putting toys under our covers at night...each night a different one. Hannah likes to lick any blanket she is laying on before she goes to sleep and she also likes to lick our pants if there is no blanket around.


----------



## Georgia24

jax grabs mouth fulls of food from his bowl in the kitchen and brings it to my shoes to eat! 

i will turn to jax and say... "whooooo's aaaaaa..... BUTT FACE!?" and he goes NUTSS!! He runs laps around the house like a maniac! HAHA


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Georgia24 said:


> jax grabs mouth fulls of food from his bowl in the kitchen and brings it to my shoes to eat!
> 
> i will turn to jax and say... "whooooo's aaaaaa..... BUTT FACE!?" and he goes NUTSS!! He runs laps around the house like a maniac! HAHA


hahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahaaha


----------



## catz4m8z

Everyone has such cute pups!!
Adam- his howling to the Family Guy theme tune has to be his wierdest habit! Im still waiting for something else to catch his fancy but so far he is remaining loyal.
Hannah- likes to stand face down with her head resting on a cushion/rug and thern dig furiously with her front paws.
Heidi- my little smiler. She 'grins' all the time. If you say hello to her or look like you might be about to play she will wag her tail and and curl her lips right back in the biggest toothy smile! (she looks rabid, bless her!!LOL).


----------



## MisStingerRN

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> When cutting Baby-Love's toenails she always screams after so many as if I've cut too low but I know she is faking because I never ever cut as far as I should be or even close to too low. I think she wants me to say "omg are you ok my poor baby" she is very attention seeking.
> 
> Ninja has to be touching me while sleeping no matter how many times I toss and turn he will also to be touching me
> 
> Baby-Love sleeps with her body under the blankets and her head out she never sleeps with her head under if you put the blanket over her head she will slide up so her heads back out.
> 
> Ninja has to be with me at all times no matter what, If I move to one room he will come if I go into a different room he has to be there with the exception of going to the bathroom he waits patiently on my bed because it's right next to my room. oh exception #2 is if someone is in another room eating food then he will be with that person until they are done eating waiting for crumbs to drop.



OMG Lucy is the same way with toe nail trimming! She's a pain to do is what she is  So dramatic...like I'm killing her. I never have cut too short either or even come close!

Bailey sleeps under the blankets and MUST be touching me. She also has to be with me at all times, which if find very comforting and adorable. The food and restroom exceptions apply here too  

Lucy sleeps next to my bed. She likes her sleeping space. She will get up there for snuggles but gets irritated if B isn't still. She then grumbles and gets down.

Bailey loves to play with a bottle cap. She can spend endless amounts of time throwing one into the air and chasing it. It's very cute but I always watch her when I give her one.

I get woke up with doggie kisses from B every morning. It's become a ritual...she's giving me a good morning and asking to go outside. 

Lucy doesn't play with toys...only other dogs. Rarely she will take a toy and sort of "play" with it if B has it..i think she just likes to take it away.


----------



## myLoki

MisStingerRN said:


> OMG Lucy is the same way with toe nail trimming! She's a pain to do is what she is  So dramatic...like I'm killing her. I never have cut too short either or even come close!
> 
> Bailey sleeps under the blankets and MUST be touching me. She also has to be with me at all times, which if find very comforting and adorable. The food and restroom exceptions apply here too
> 
> Lucy sleeps next to my bed. She likes her sleeping space. She will get up there for snuggles but gets irritated if B isn't still. She then grumbles and gets down.
> 
> Bailey loves to play with a bottle cap. She can spend endless amounts of time throwing one into the air and chasing it. It's very cute but I always watch her when I give her one.
> 
> I get woke up with doggie kisses from B every morning. It's become a ritual...she's giving me a good morning and asking to go outside.
> 
> Lucy doesn't play with toys...only other dogs. Rarely she will take a toy and sort of "play" with it if B has it..i think she just likes to take it away.


Wow! My Bailey girl has to be touching me too! LOL! 

t.


----------



## Ember

when i get out of bed in the morning, Diefie jumps straight up and rolls and wiggles in the place i've been sleeping. he'll lie wriggling on his back with his head shoved under my pillow and his tail will be thumping happily on the mattress. it's like he's trying to rub my scent all over his body 
he will not let Stottie jump up on the bed till he's thoroughly rubbed himself all over.

Stottie makes noises like a cat when he's happy. he dances in circles, yipping and squeaks at first then starts making purring noises!

they both like eating "invisibles". my son says to them "would you like some invisibles" and they come running to sit at his feet while he pretends to pick something out of his hand and offers them thin air. they carefully take the nothing from his fingers and sit there licking and chewing. they'll do this over and over, all the time wagging their tails. silly dogs! 

Stottie likes to poo while he's looking at me, Diefie is the opposite and turns his back to me.


----------



## cherper

When leila is approaching certain things that she is unfamiliar with, she doesn't do it with everything..she leans her body as close as she can get to it without actually moving her feet closer. Then she'll get a quick sniff then jump back, then lunge/jump forward then jump back and maybe a tiny growl or bark. She eventually just gets the item but it's funny how "cautious" she is.

She also walks on her back legs all the time and has really good balance.


----------



## xxxangelxxx

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> hahah omg i love all of these things I thought of some others also
> 
> If we yell at one of the cats to get off of something Baby-Love immediately runs up to them and growls as to say "YA GET OFF OF THERE".
> 
> When cutting Baby-Love's toenails she always screams after so many as if I've cut too low but I know she is faking because I never ever cut as far as I should be or even close to too low. I think she wants me to say "omg are you ok my poor baby" she is very attention seeking.
> 
> Ninja has to be touching me while sleeping no matter how many times I toss and turn he will also to be touching me
> 
> Baby-Love sleeps with her body under the blankets and her head out she never sleeps with her head under if you put the blanket over her head she will slide up so her heads back out.
> 
> Ninja has to be with me at all times no matter what, If I move to one room he will come if I go into a different room he has to be there with the exception of going to the bathroom he waits patiently on my bed because it's right next to my room. oh exception #2 is if someone is in another room eating food then he will be with that person until they are done eating waiting for crumbs to drop.
> 
> Ninja rips all my underwear to shreds I continuously have to keep buying new ones it is very annoying no matter where I hide them he finds them and if you ask "did you eat my underwear?" he ducks down with his ears back and crawls into his cage lol
> 
> I wish I had something to say about Prada but I can't think of anything since I only get her on weekends


i know the feeling with kepp buying underwear, lexi has had so many of my knickers which end up being crotchless and bra straps.
she also wont eat out of her dog bowls, she will carry about 10 or more biscuits in her mouth to the hall way and drop them there to eat, although since i have had kiki she doesnt do this too much as kiki used to follow her and eat her biscuits herself, their like children, they want what the other one has lol


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

MisStingerRN said:


> Bailey loves to play with a bottle cap. She can spend endless amounts of time throwing one into the air and chasing it. It's very cute but I always watch her when I give her one.


omg baby is the same way she's obsessed if you leave a cap around she will take it for sure she throws it pretty far too. This always makes me laugh


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Ember said:


> they both like eating "invisibles". my son says to them "would you like some invisibles" and they come running to sit at his feet while he pretends to pick something out of his hand and offers them thin air. they carefully take the nothing from his fingers and sit there licking and chewing. they'll do this over and over, all the time wagging their tails. silly dogs!


hahahahah omg this is hilarious


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

xxxangelxxx said:


> their like children, they want what the other one has lol


they really are it's like having 3 toddlers around.


----------



## Dragonfly

*LOL Those are funny!

Kizzie falls alseep sitting up, she refuses to lay down to sleep until she falls over lol. 

Everytime she goes potty I put her leash on and she grabs it and growls shakes it back and forth and then goes pee holding it in her mouth lol. *


----------



## LostLakeLua

*Kahlua "shows" people her bear whenever she meets them.
*Both Lu and El steal my panties and Rob's boxers and drag them out into the floor...


----------



## Pookypeds

Pedro sleeps in bed with me and my husband, and here is his nightly ritual:
He gets up on my husbands pillow and my husband has to raise the covers so Pedro can get all the way under them and he goes all the way down to my husbands feet. Then Pedro licks both of my husbands feet. He then goes back up to the head of the bed and lays down by my husbands side. Then after awhile he comes over to my side of the bed, or in between me and my husband and lays on top of the covers with just a little bit of the bedspread covering him. This ritual can take anywhere from 10 or 15 minutes to a half an hour! And every night it has to be done exactly this way!


----------



## MisStingerRN

myLoki said:


> Wow! My Bailey girl has to be touching me too! LOL!
> 
> t.


Too cute!



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> omg baby is the same way she's obsessed if you leave a cap around she will take it for sure she throws it pretty far too. This always makes me laugh


Yea, Bailey is quite skilled with her bottle caps too


----------



## BresMags

LOL they are so funny! Maggy does some Cat like things, she will come up to me and rub her whole body on my leg and the just walk off, like you didnt pet me so I will pet YOU! 

She also gets into her play mood and if your laying on the floor or couch will put her whole body on your head and start rolling all over you making this growly yippy sound LOL its hilarious....her and Dane our poodle Bichon mix will wrestle and she will get really into it and start running all around the living room she gets up speed and jumps onto the couch, bounces off the cushons and flys through the air onto the floor then does it again and again....if anyones in her way they get run over! LOL


----------



## Tink

I have a pee pad in the bathroom. Before Jazz uses it, she always, ALWAYS, has to rear up on her hind legs and check out the bathtub before she pees.

Tango always drinks his water with one of his front legs tucked up, and will only lap three or four times before backing away from the bowl....then returning, tuck leg up, lap 4 times then back away....then return again to repeat the process, over and over till he's had enough.

Jazz will eat her kibble straight from the bowl. But Tango takes his a piece at a time, runs half way down the hall and into the computer room to drop the piece on the carpet, then pick it back up and eat it. Then back to the bowl for another piece, same procedure. 

When I get home Tango will NOT come to me immediately, but he'll wait to run to me till I squat down. I'll be at one end of the hall and he at the other, and I can call him till I'm blue in the face, but he won't come to me until I squat....then he's so fast it's like he's been shot out of a cannon! The alternate is if I go sit on the couch, he'll leap into my lap!

Jazz and Tango both travel when they poop...Tango in very tiny circles so he's still usually on his pad, but Jazz will sometimes end up down the other end of the hallway or in another room by the time she's finished pooping. 

Neither dog will ever settle down with me on the couch until Jazz has licked my feet (nudging my shoes off, tugging at my socks if I'm wearing them to get me to take them off) and Tango has licked my face. If I forget something and get up two minutes after they've gone through their licking routine, when I come back and lay back down they'll go through it all over again, even though they JUST got finished! 

I know there's more. I'll come back when I think of them!


----------



## Rocky

Whenever Rocky sees his shadow in the window he will bark at it.

And I find that he has proper mood swings. From happy he gets to annoyed (growling). From annoyed I can make him start playing (when hes growing I just start playing) and the next moment he cuddles up and wants to sleep. Its so funny. And you would think girls are moody OMG


----------



## guccigrande

Every morning prada has her waking up ritual
first she cocks up her left leg for me to rub, then her right and then she rolls on her back for a belly rub EVERY SINGLE DAY!
Gucci does a couple of weird things actually
when he is sitting or lying down, he crosses his paws
When he gets excited or when he is playing he keeps 'pawing/scratching the air' like a cat
He is a boy, but scoots down like a girl to pee hahaha!


----------



## 20887

Lion kicks his back legs and sneezes when he goes potty.. He also carries his treats to my bedroom door and waits for me to open it so he can bury them.


----------



## woodard2009

MIdgie has recently become afraid of flying bugs, anything that flys. She takes off upstairs & hides under the bed. She also knows when it's the day for her immunotherapy shot & hides under the bed, but is easily bribed with a piece of chicken or beef.


----------



## coccomummy

ive only had cocco 2 weeks so so far him chasing one of my cats


----------



## widogmom

Pablo does "sit pretty" when he's all by himself. I'll walk into a room and he'll be doing it in front of whatever he wants...the treats, the water dish, the pack leader's recliner. He also has been spoiled in the past riding on someone's lap in the car...he has to ride in his crate in our car, and he complains by making "Snoopy" noises, like the character in the _Peanuts_ cartoon. He sounds a bit like Windex. Hubby thinks it's weird that he likes to be completely covered in a blankie, even when it's not cold, but I think that's just a Chi thing.


----------



## pam6400

Hahhaa all of your stories are so funny!

Both our boys are pee pee pad trained. Whenever we go to get the leashes for a walk Frankie ALWAYS goes to the pee pad to pee before we go out!!!

Frankie has to sleep with his paws pushing on my husbands back. (Yes, they sleep in our bed) Benny always goes to the bottom of the bed.

Benny barks at any reflection in the windows at night.

Benny will not eat any of his food until Frankie has finished.


----------



## Charlotte~

I've only had my Daisy for just over a week, but I've noticed her staring then barking at certain things on the tv. So far she went crazy and barking at Alan Sugar from the apprentice, and at the weather forecast. She makes me laugh, lol. 

She also, about once a day, seems tohave a really (and I mean REALLY) hyper half hour, leaping at everything and charging around crazily xD


----------



## My Manolo

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I'll start
> 
> Ninja hates getting his hair wet every time he gets a bath or snow or rain in his fur he runs into my bed and rolls around in it until he is completely dry, which doesn't take long because he has thin hair and is half bald lol.
> 
> Whenever I clean Ninja's ears he has to smell the q-tip before and after.....
> 
> When I get home from work Ninja will only let me touch, kiss and pick him up if he's on my bed......he will otherwise keep running away from me.
> 
> 
> that's all I can think of lol and it's all about Ninja go figure



LOL. This reminds me of Manolo - although I wouldn't say he 'hates' it but something crazy happens to him when he's wet too...he spazzes out and rolls around and slides frantically on the carpet in the bathroom to get dry but he seems to be happy when doing it. It's probably just a strange sensation for him. Bathing is not really a 'natural' thing for them so for some, I'm sure its just a weird sensation. 

As far as the smelling - this is an instinctive thing that he's doing. I don't think it's weird and I don't think you should worry. He's probably just wanting to check things out  It's kind of cute actually. 

And as far as his running away from you - he seems to be a playful little bugger and perhaps a little spoiled  Remember, we train the dogs not the other way around. If you want him to give you attention when not the bed then you should not reward him only when he's on it. Let him come to you...he'll get it eventually.


----------



## PepperJack

*weirdest grossest habbit*

Pepper rolls in dead worms. He does not have a preference, the dried ones do taste much better though! He also likes to steal and hoard socks. If hes anxious or excited he has a special sock which we call his "comfort sock" he even insisits on bringing the sock for a walk hahaha.


----------



## Moonfall

Douglas is all kinds of weird. He sucks himself.. for one.

When he's excited he spins in circles.

He has worry lines in his forehead, it's so funny.

He loves blankets and sleeps under them.

He always needs to be touching me when he sleeps and will "hug" me with his paws like a person.


----------



## Mrs.J.

These are so funny!
We've only had Micha for a few days, but Leila does have one that I can think of right now. She hates it when I shower. If I forget to close the door, she comes in and tries to bring my clothes back to me. Good thing we have shower doors or she'd try to put them in the tub with me.


----------



## joeandruth

Simcha likes to sit on the upstairs sofa with us, late at night, while we watch the TV. He looks like he is 99% asleep. However, the sound of the TV clicking 'off' will cause him to spring instantly to attention. He then goes totally crazy when we announce he will get a doggie biscuit. He receives that doggie biscuit when we put him to bed for the rest of the night in his special little bedroom - it is actually a converted attached porch.

He really loves that bedroom now that cooler weather has arrived. There is only one warm air duct in that room, but with the door closed the temperature in there is toasty warm, probably over 80 degrees.


----------



## Moonfall

Poor Liela, she's trying to help! So cute!

Douglas likes when I shower because he comes in the bathroom with me and gets his otherwise forbidden treats. He isn't allowed to have bones or bully sticks on the carpet so he gets them when I shower.


----------



## PearlyQ

Pearl has to be held with my right arm, and she has to be facing to the right. When doing some of her tricks; she shakes paws with her right paw and when she turns, she turns to the right. rofileright:


----------



## intent2smile

Georgia24 said:


> jax grabs mouth fulls of food from his bowl in the kitchen and brings it to my shoes to eat!


Jaxx used to do this. I don't know if he grew out of it or he just loves his ZiwiPeak but he doesn't do it anymore.
If you don't notice that Jaxx is up on his chair to go outside he will come over and start pulling and mouthing your finger.
If he wants a shirt on he goes into the utility room and whines under where his clothes are stored.



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

Catkramer said:


> My Lucy Lu has to lick my husband on his bald spot at night before going to bed. And it isn't just a kiss. She will obsessively lick his bald spot quickly and will continue until he finally pushes her away. She will do it for as long as 10 to 15 minutes and would probably go longer if he allowed her to. LOL


Lol! That's so funny! Perhaps she is trying to stimulate his hair to grow back! How sweet!


----------



## Lisa T

elmopuppy said:


> Well Elmo does this bizzaire thing which we have nick-named his 'commando' because he looks like a little beige solider crawling through the shrubbery, hiding from the enemy. What is does is he rubs himself on the carpet, crawling at the same time in little circles. He loves to do it on a rug or even outside! He sometimes makes duck noises too when he is very happy!


Lol, Bella does the exact same commando crawl, it's very cute.


----------



## pam6400

Everytime Benny pees he lets out a big sigh, "ahhhhhhhh". So funny!


----------

